# This was fun!



## Kacey (Feb 12, 2008)

One of the other BBs who teaches in my area teaches weapons in addition to TKD.  He had a IV Dan in... darn, I tried to remember; it was Japanese (he said we'd learn 1, maybe 2 kata over the course of the 8 classes) and both terms started with "k" (sorry, I'm pretty tired now) - anyway, he taught us several basic strikes and blocks, and 3 sets of movements, which hopefully I'll still remember tomorrow.  I haven't been a white belt in a _long_ time - it was a lot of fun!


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 12, 2008)

You're indeed fortunate to find someone to keep your interest FUN! 
While the study of Martial Arts is a serious endeavor it should be enjoyable (fun) to the participants as often as it's educational. 
You know what you're learning is serious business. But why be tedious about it. To me a good instructor knows how to let things lighten up for a bit and knows when to put in something different (if not new) once in a while so you'd have something to compare your primary art with. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 13, 2008)

Kacey it is always fun to learn something new.


----------



## harleyt26 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello Kacey,could it have been Koga ryu Kobujitsu?I can't help but wonder where and how a Tae Kwon Do instructor came to learn a Japanese weapons system.Did he also train in a Japanese karate system?
Tom Hodges


----------



## Kacey (Feb 13, 2008)

harleyt26 said:


> Hello Kacey,could it have been Koga ryu Kobujitsu?I can't help but wonder where and how a Tae Kwon Do instructor came to learn a Japanese weapons system.Did he also train in a Japanese karate system?
> Tom Hodges



It could have been... whether or not it was I'm not sure.  He cross-trains in something Japanese (hence, "kata" instead of "tul", "hyung" or "poomsae"), but I was so busy concentrating on not dropping the sai on my foot a second time that I can't remember precisely what he said.

Also, I was rather tired last night - I got my BBs mixed.  The BB in TKD who also teaches weapons hosted Mr. Huff at his school - but Mr. Huff (the sai instructor) is not a TKD BB, that I recall.


----------



## Klondike93 (Feb 15, 2008)

Times have changed I guess. When I tried to learn another art along with TKD I was told I had basterdized TKD and ended up leaving because of it. You must be in a more understanding outfit.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 15, 2008)

Klondike93 said:


> Times have changed I guess. When I tried to learn another art along with TKD I was told I had basterdized TKD and ended up leaving because of it. You must be in a more understanding outfit.



Definitely - not only did my sahbum encourage it, but he loaned me a pair of sai till I can buy my own.


----------



## harlan (Feb 15, 2008)

I admit to being intrigued, and hope you share more after the next class. Is it possible the teacher said he trained in 'kobudo'? What weapons will you learn?


----------



## Kacey (Feb 15, 2008)

harlan said:


> I admit to being intrigued, and hope you share more after the next class. Is it possible the teacher said he trained in 'kobudo'? What weapons will you learn?



I don't honestly recall what he said; there was a lot of background noise and I didn't hear it clearly to begin with - and then I was busy trying to not drop a sai on my foot.  This is a short-term program, every other week for 8 classes, sai only.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 15, 2008)

Let us know how it goes!  We are enjoying tales of your journey!

- Ceicei


----------

